# Biggest Snapper



## Lyin Too

Whats the biggest snapper you caught or saw caught this past weekend? We got a 28 pounder.


----------



## Splittine

You coulda won some big money at the Northlight Tourny. Good fish.


----------



## deersniper270

Coulda got 5 more pounds on him if your arms were a little longer lol. :whistling:


----------



## Death From Above

Why are you long arming a 28 pound red snapper? Congrats!


----------



## lastcast

Tough crowd! Congrats on a nice Red.


----------



## lobsterman

deersniper270 said:


> Coulda got 5 more pounds on him if your arms were a little longer lol. :whistling:





Death From Above said:


> Why are you long arming a 28 pound red snapper? Congrats!


Funny, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## hjorgan

Monsta!


----------



## cbarnes91

deersniper270 said:


> Coulda got 5 more pounds on him if your arms were a little longer lol. :whistling:


I was also thinking the same thing


----------



## Mullethead

cbarnes91 said:


> I was also thinking the same thing


Mmmm - his forum name is ........

If you are long arming - your compensating - IMHO


----------



## JoshH

wheres everybody elses snapper pics? I dont see why you gotta cut down the guys picture...


----------



## guam_bomb80

JoshH said:


> wheres everybody elses snapper pics? I dont see why you gotta cut down the guys picture...


 Just giving the OP a hard time.....

Nice Snappa :notworthy:


----------



## deersniper270

JoshH said:


> wheres everybody elses snapper pics? I dont see why you gotta cut down the guys picture...


I'm not saying its not a big snapper. I'm just wondering why he is at full extension and almost falling out of the boat leaning back lol

Either way that snapper is a fat pig!


----------



## ronjon40

Lyin Too said:


> Whats the biggest snapper you caught or saw caught this past weekend? We got a 28 pounder.


 Heard there was a 31 lb'er weighed in this last weekend. Still 28 lbs is not shabby. Great fish!


----------



## LATERALINE

gents, that fish is not 28 lbs. his hands are twice as big as his head in the picture! Im thinking around 17 lbs, maybe!


----------



## Kim

I'd love to see someone try to long arm something like this. Well on these big ones you have to change to the squat thing. Even with a fish over 1000 lbs, guys still find means to make them look bigger.


----------



## bamaflinger

I got this one last year in Venice, La. She was 25 lbs. on the dot. I thought it would go 30 easy, but we put it on the scales at the marina. 









We had been on the water for 12 hours chasing Tuna at that point, I was tired to say the least.


----------



## jmw70

Sister caught this snapper this weekend. It was 31 inches not sure on the weight. I am guessing in the high teens, but basically her first snapper so I give her props.


----------



## Island24

You spolied her with a great Red Snapper for her first that is for sure.


----------



## aldeepdropper

Here are two we caught a couple of years ago and weighed on a digital scale.
36.5 and 32.0


----------



## pelagicone

this one is from sunday 6/3. this one is 15.9 on digitals


----------



## pelagicone

here are the rest of the fish from the above pic.. 6/3


----------



## Mullethead

I believe the actaul and estiamted weights on the pic posted by:

bamaflinger - (stud! the do look bigger when yopu first bring them up!) 

JMW70 - (Nice fish there young lady!) 

Aldeepdropper -(Dang that's some biggggg snapper and groupers !) 

Pelagicone, - thats a bit a of long arm but I think that you are truthful with an actual weight - just giving us a better view - so thats OK :thumbsup: 

Unlike some that long arm and are a bit generous with the weight :whistling:

Ain't it nice to though those in the cooler rather than back over ?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

We caught 500 snappers before the season, went late sunday, kings, amberjack, black snapper, no red snapper, kings as fast as dropped bait down on snapper rig, my grandson worked on kings, had to hold his belt when amber jack got on


----------



## Redtracker

pelagicone said:


> this one is from sunday 6/3. this one is 15.9 on digitals


What a nice fish. Great pic. Who' s got the biggest belly in that pic? Shirtless wonder? Lol


----------



## Caddy Yakker

34" with tail pinched, no weight.
Got it in my kayak just over a mile off Navarre Beach

View attachment 50800


----------



## Redtracker

Caddy Yakker said:


> 34" with tail pinched, no weight.
> Got it in my kayak just over a mile off Navarre Beach
> 
> View attachment 50800


Now that is a Mule.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

pelagicone said:


> here are the rest of the fish from the above pic.. 6/3


I see some nice triggers too!


----------



## Kim

This fish weighted in at 12lb 13 oz on a digital scale.


----------



## grady306

We got one that was 36 inches long of a chicken coop. Estimated by the internet at 28- 30 pounds. Never caught anything big off our coop's before.


----------



## Rockbottom

17 lbs left, and 19.34 on right, last years RMYAT. The biggest for the boys so far.


----------



## Capt.Kyle

that is not a 28lb snapper sorry look at the size of his hand compard to the fishes head maybe a 12lb fish at best


----------



## bamaflinger

Rockbottom said:


> View attachment 50865
> 
> 
> 17 lbs left, and 19.34 on right, last years RMYAT. The biggest for the boys so far.


Nice fish! And cool picture, I can't wait until mine are old enough to wrestle the big ones. My 2 year old caught about a 7 oz. catfish the other day and you would of thought it was jaws. He loves it.


----------



## fivestar

What did it weigh without the long arm?!? Nice fish but everybody knows the tricks! COME ON MAN!

Congrats on a beautiful fish,


----------



## Lyin Too

Never realized longarming increased the weight but since Ive been posting on here Ive become extremely educated. Thanks to all you experts. This cobia was shortarmed so he weighs 12 lbs. By the way, I did notice 99% of the experts had no fish pics to share. Enjoy your couch boys.


----------



## JoshH

Lyin Too said:


> Never realized longarming increased the weight but since Ive been posting on here Ive become extremely educated. Thanks to all you experts. This cobia was shortarmed so he weighs 12 lbs. By the way, I did notice 99% of the experts had no fish pics to share. Enjoy your couch boys.


:thumbup:


----------



## gamefisherman

An old Islamorada guide told me to "look for elbows" in pics when trying to guess weights. A friend sent this pic to me last week. He didn't weigh the fish, but looks like a good one.


----------



## bamaflinger

gamefisherman said:


> An old Islamorada guide told me to "look for elbows" in pics when trying to guess weights. A friend sent this pic to me last week. He didn't weigh the fish, but looks like a good one.


Monster.


----------



## reel sorry

My snapper was sooooo big. How big was it? It was so big that I can't get it down to 150 KB or less to upload it!


----------



## mike potter

*big snap*

one of my buddy's used a 3 foot gaff to make his fish picture three times as large....10 pounder looked 30 at least:notworthy:


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Biggest one I've seen. My brother's 69# Cubera


----------



## Lyin Too

Did he shoot that?


----------



## Jaw Jacker

Lyin Too said:


> Did he shoot that?


Yeap, he is over on the east coast around Jacksonville.


----------



## Lyin Too

Thats a big SOB. I have never spear fished or been diving, do you have to shoot them in the head to kill them to keep them from pulling the spear out?


----------



## Chris V

grady306 said:


> We got one that was 36 inches long of a chicken coop. Estimated by the internet at 28- 30 pounds. Never caught anything big off our coop's before.


I caught a 37 inch fish off of one of our coops on Sunday. He was a little over 29lbs. It was also our biggest off of one our coops, beating our previous record from there of 25lbs. That length should give you a good weight estimation.


----------



## DAWGONIT

Those pictures are making me hungry!


----------



## aldeepdropper

*Red Snapper length vs. weight chart*

Here you go...


----------



## riverhunter

*snapper photo*

snapper photo from the 2nd of june.


----------



## jarrett74

*my long arm pic*

didn't weigh him, but the filets had to be split in two for the 8 inch food saver roll!


----------



## Island24

This is the biggest on my boat. An old friend from Memphis caught it - his first Red Snapper - and he says "is this a good one?" Bigger than any I have ever caught and I have been trying for a long time. Beginers luck!


----------



## RabbitHunter

Nice, Snap... I've caught bigger... I can tell you this you dont want to fight them all day thats for sure. (smile) CONGRATS...NICE ONE! I will say i had to 2 arm mines....(smile)


----------



## RabbitHunter

Scott not sure how far out you went to catch these snaps, we fish out of Jacksonville out on the ledge or hospital grounds... nice little ride... so catching the bigger ones are expected.. but either way you go those are nice (smile)! We fish with B'liners so when you get one he's guranteed to be a monster . I just wish i could have seen the initial hit and the first 45 seconds of the fight!


----------



## Kim

Fishing pics are a funny thing. While you are young strong enough to hold them out at arms length to make a 13 pounder look huge you do it. I'm 58 and i think they take a real nice pic just laying on the deck. If you want to give some idea of size you just toss the folding ruler down next to the critter. That chart Al Deep Dropper posted is fairly accurate. Good post.


----------



## Trophyhusband

Kim said:


> ...hold them out at arms length to make a 13 pounder look huge you do it.
> 
> If you want to give some idea of size you just toss the folding ruler down...


We are fishermen (and women). It is our duty to exaggerate the size of our fish. Kinda hard to do when you throw a ruler down.


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Mullethead said:


> I believe the actaul and estiamted weights on the pic posted by:
> 
> bamaflinger - (stud! the do look bigger when yopu first bring them up!)
> 
> JMW70 - (Nice fish there young lady!)
> 
> Aldeepdropper -(Dang that's some biggggg snapper and groupers !)
> 
> Pelagicone, - thats a bit a of long arm but I think that you are truthful with an actual weight - just giving us a better view - so thats OK :thumbsup:
> 
> Unlike some that long arm and are a bit generous with the weight :whistling:
> 
> Ain't it nice to though those in the cooler rather than back over ?


Bamaflinger's fish also has that beat up look that the big old fish get.


----------



## 285exp

These are the best so far this year.

I'm around 6'6'' tall.


----------



## bamaflinger

285exp said:


> These are the best so far this year.
> 
> I'm around 6'6'' tall.



Nice pair, and Roll Tide.


----------



## Stressless

Did decent yesterday with the Mrs off kayaks, 17, 16, 14 and 6#... 









Not huge monsters but she caught both of hers clean and those are her first off a kayak.

Stressless Out


----------



## 285exp

bamaflinger said:


> Nice pair, and Roll Tide.


Thanks, Roll Tide. I may not be exactly 6'6'', but if longarming is ok we can longheight too, right?


----------



## Redtracker

Here is my biggest caught yesterday. 31" & 17 lbs on the bogas.


----------



## flattop

Biggest so far from TEAM LEGASEA!


----------



## DreamWeaver21

Got these two yesterday. !st fish is 18lbs and second fish is 21lbs.


----------



## SquidBrand

Nice fish fellas... We pulled out of Shoreline yesterday @4pm for a quickie headed to the Meek and weeded through a ton of small ones... Hope these seas calm again before the end of the month!


----------



## grey ghost

nice pics !!


----------



## JFleet

Caught this big Snapper back in March.


----------



## Kim

They said this one weighed 37 lbs.


----------

